
Introduction to CSJ (file format) - KayEss
http://www.kirit.com/Introduction%20to%20CSJ
======
th0mat
My take is that comma separated JSON could come in handy

(1) when dealing with huge data volumes when streaming is needed or memory
restrictions apply or

(2) when CSV does not work because there is no common standards on how to deal
with special characters, empty lines and the like.

But then, in case (2) I could also just use JSON if the set is not too big.
So, that really leaves (1) as the most important use case. Or did I get this
wrong?

~~~
KayEss
Nope, that's pretty much exactly it. It's the one thing JSON struggles with
and this seems a good aT to deal with it and in a way that's still quite user
friendly

